# Phoebe Enjoying The Sunshine *Picture Heavy!*



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Edit: Actual size of dog 


























And if you're wondering what she's looking at in most of the photos..
I like to call this one _In for the kill!_ 


























And my favourite from the day :blush:


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww she's cute


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you! She's my little baby, even though she stinks


----------



## Lowenchi (Jan 22, 2011)

Love the photos  she's beautiful and has the most fantastic head  can't wait to see how she matures! 
xxx


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

one word... "awwwwwww"


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

hahaha I love how innocent she looks in the top photos and then it's obvious she was acting innocent so she could sneak over to the piggy run!

does she actually smell? because I'm not sure if it's a regular thing but I've found girl dogs to smell more than boys.. .is that normal and natural or have I just been unfortunate? haha it's just my girl dog smells really bad no matter how much you bathe her and the breeder said it was normal for girls to smell more than boys. . .my boy (RIP little guy) didn't smell at all even if he hadn't had a bath for a long time!

Edit (to point out that if anyone is just reading this post and not above I'm referring to the OP saying she smelled in a lower down post  not just accusing the little cutie of smelling )


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Brilliant pics!
She is a wee beauty!
Lovely back garden as well.x


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Awwww she is beautiful 
xx


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> hahaha I love how innocent she looks in the top photos and then it's obvious she was acting innocent so she could sneak over to the piggy run!
> 
> does she actually smell? because I'm not sure if it's a regular thing but I've found girl dogs to smell more than boys.. .is that normal and natural or have I just been unfortunate? haha it's just my girl dog smells really bad no matter how much you bathe her and the breeder said it was normal for girls to smell more than boys. . .my boy (RIP little guy) didn't smell at all even if he hadn't had a bath for a long time!
> 
> Edit (to point out that if anyone is just reading this post and not above I'm referring to the OP saying she smelled in a lower down post  not just accusing the little cutie of smelling )


Her fur never smells, if it ever feels a bit icky I'll dry shampoo it. Her breath sometimes smells but we think it's her food, hopefully when she gets some more adult teeth we can start brushing them. We found a baby tooth on her nose yesterday


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone, I love her so much it's ridiculous.


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Love a chi puppy


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Sparkle said:


> Love a chi puppy


She's going through the hyper Chihuahua puppy stage, she's spent most of the morning running around the house


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

abbiechi said:


> Her fur never smells, if it ever feels a bit icky I'll dry shampoo it. Her breath sometimes smells but we think it's her food, hopefully when she gets some more adult teeth we can start brushing them. We found a baby tooth on her nose yesterday


awwwwwwwwwww cuttttteeeeeeee

I'd love one just like her

*steals your little furbaby and runs away*

My girl would just get jealous and try to cause fights though


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> awwwwwwwwwww cuttttteeeeeeee
> 
> I'd love one just like her
> 
> ...


We cans share her


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

abbiechi said:


> We cans share her


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY

she's seriously gorgeous . . .I've always loved chis and if I had one I would love to know she was going to start growing up looking just as perfect as your little girl

it's obviously she's been bread from good parents and all of her features are how they should be. . .

If we're sharing her do you mind if I buy her a bobble hat for the winter? hahahahaha


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
> 
> she's seriously gorgeous . . .I've always loved chis and if I had one I would love to know she was going to start growing up looking just as perfect as your little girl
> 
> ...


Aw thank you, she is absolutely lovely. I wanted a Chihuahua for ages but I was too worried about getting ripped off and wasting a lot of money. Luckily I spent months doing my homework and was recommended an amazing breeder. I would seriously consider getting one from him if you're ever considering buying a Chihuahua.

Of course not


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

abbiechi said:


> Aw thank you, she is absolutely lovely. I wanted a Chihuahua for ages but I was too worried about getting ripped off and wasting a lot of money. Luckily I spent months doing my homework and was recommended an amazing breeder. I would seriously consider getting one from him if you're ever considering buying a Chihuahua.
> 
> Of course not


awww who was it if you don't mind me asking? do they have a website?

I'm not in a position to buy one at the moment but when my boyfriend and I get our own house I will seriously be looking into it 

I want a big dog too
and will probably be taking my girl (if she's still with us *fingers crossed*) but I'm sure if I'm taking a big dog for a walk I can easily carry a chihuahua and a yorkie when they get tired 

then we can share both the chihuahuas


----------



## samjaymc (Jul 26, 2011)

These pictures are *a-dor-a-ble*!


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> awww who was it if you don't mind me asking? do they have a website?
> 
> I'm not in a position to buy one at the moment but when my boyfriend and I get our own house I will seriously be looking into it
> 
> ...


Only just seen this, sorry! His name is Neil Wallace from Coltham Chihuahuas Link He's a lovely man


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

abbiechi said:


> Only just seen this, sorry! His name is Neil Wallace from Coltham Chihuahuas Link He's a lovely man


thank yooou

it wont be for a while yet but I'll make a note of his details and then in the slim chance he doesn't breed them any more in a year or so I'm sure he'll be able to point me in the right direction


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> thank yooou
> 
> it wont be for a while yet but I'll make a note of his details and then in the slim chance he doesn't breed them any more in a year or so I'm sure he'll be able to point me in the right direction


Hopefully he still will be  He's amazing, such a lovely guy.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

abbiechi said:


> Hopefully he still will be  He's amazing, such a lovely guy.


aww they're lovely little dogs on his site


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> aww they're lovely little dogs on his site


They are  What type of Chihuahua would you want?


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

abbiechi said:


> They are  What type of Chihuahua would you want?


your one 

haha I dunno I love them so much . . .I want an itty bitty one. . . as small as possible without it being a health risk. . .

I'm undecided what type of hair I want. . .because the short haired ones are so lovely and it makes them look even smaller but then I think I would love grooming a long haired one. . .it would be therapeutic as long as the dog liked it

i wouldn't be fussed if it was deer headed or apple headed because both types are gorgeous 

I saw a long haired one that was all puffed up and fluffy . . .probably had had a bath and a good long brushing that day and it was so sweet. . .my boyfriend however mistook it for an oversized over-furry squirrel and was very shocked by it until he realised what it really was and I was just like :001_tt1:

they're not meant to exceed 6lbs are they if they're registered. . .so that is just so tiny  i love their little feet


----------

